# Problema con ver equipos en la misma subred...

## HitMaker

Pues que no lo consigo, desde ninguno de mis equipos gentoo veo otros equipos. En cambio el macbook pro y el portatil que si tiene windows, los ven. Y pueden acceder a los archivos compartidos sin problemas.

Pero desde los dos equipos gentoo que comparten sus archivos con samba en kde4, pues no ven a ningun equipo en la red.

Alguna idea? tiene que ver con samba u otra cosa?

El sobremesa se conecta por cable y el netbook por wifi  :Wink: 

----------

## luispa

Puedes dar más detalles de la configuración general, del WORKGROUP, SAMBA, etc..?. 

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

Pues mi samba tiene workgroup CASA como el MacBook pro y el portátil windows y el otro portátil gentoo.  Ambos Linux pues en samba con esto:

 *Quote:*   

> [global]                                      
> 
> workgroup = CASA                              
> 
> server string = Samba Server %v               
> ...

 

Lo curioso es que el macBook pro y el portatil windows ven a los equipos Linux sin problemas y pueden acceder a sus archivos pero los equipos Linux digamos que estan ciegos   :Confused: 

----------

## luispa

Aquí tienes descrito cómo hice mi setup, en resumen: 

La configuración es muy simple, quiero permitir que los directorios donde tengo las fotos familiares, música, videos, etc. puedan ser accesibles en modo lectura desde la red, sin que le pida contraseña a los PC's/Mac's (que también tengo  :Smile: ). Ahora bien, si el PC se identifica como "luis" con su contraseña, entonces sí que tendrá acceso a más directorios y además, en modo lectura/escritura. 

```
# confcat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

netbios name = BOLICASAMBA

server string = Servidor Bolica

printcap name = cups

load printers = yes

printing = cups

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 500

log level = 2

hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

guest account = invitado

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

unix password sync = No

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

null passwords = yes

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = 192.168.1.0/24

remote announce = 192.168.1.255

domain master = yes 

preferred master = yes

domain logons = yes

dns proxy = no 

  

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = yes

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

    

[data]

   comment = Directorio /data

   path = /data

   browseable = yes

   read only = no

   public = yes

   printable = no

   guest ok = yes

[arte]

   comment = Directorio /home/arte

   path = /home/arte

   browseable = yes

   read only = no

   public = yes

   printable = no

   guest ok = yes

[luis]

   comment = Directorio /home/luis

   path = /home/luis

   browseable = yes

   read only = no

   public = no

   printable = no

   guest ok = no

```

Luis

----------

## Txema

Me parece que el problema que tiene no es de acceso a samba desde los demás PCs de la red, sino a la inversa, que desde sus PCs con linux no puede ver a los demás.

A mí me pasa algo parecido, solo que en mi caso los que no pueden verse son los sistemas linux entre si ^^" y sigo sin haber encontrado una solución, aunque en mi caso creo que es por el firewall pero no he indagado mucho todavía.

¿Has mirado ya en los logs de samba, a ver si sale algo?

----------

## luispa

Ok, lo malinterpreté. En ese caso no he hecho pruebas, no lo necesito. Cuando tenga algo de tiempo lo probaré.

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

Sacto, en acceder a las cosas de samba desde el MAC/Windows sin problemas.

A ver resumo:

Equipos no gentoo, mac o windows, VEN a los equipos Gentoo, y pueden acceder a las carpetas compartidas

Equipos gentoo, no VEN a los otros equipos MAC/Windows, pero el equipo Mac si ve al equipo Windows y viceversa.

Los equipos gentoo, si pongo manualmente la dirección smb:// del mac puedo acceder a las cosas compartidas del MAC  :Wink: . Pero manualmente.

Vamos que los equipos Gentoo estan ciegos salvo que manualmente accede a los otros equipos.

----------

## luispa

He activado "Compartir Archivos" en el MacOSX y Opciones->"Compartir archivos y carpetas mediante SMB (Windows)". Activo el usuario y asigno una contraseña. Al entrar en Gnome->Navegador de archivos->Red veo al equipo MacOSX. Entro, con usuario/contraseña y funciona.

En un Win/XP-SP3, activo la compartición de una Carpeta y al cabo de un buen rato veo al equipo en el Finder del Mac, pero no en Gnome->Navegador->Red.

Hay algo que me falta configurar, cierto  :Smile: 

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

Pues no sé, será cosa de mi KDE, oye gnome sigue por la 2.26 no? hay visos de que salga el meta paquete de gnome con 2.28?

----------

## luispa

ahí estoy... esperando  :Smile: . No se cuando saldrá, pero espero que no tarde mucho.

luis

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Me parece extraño que no puedas ver a los demás, yo uso KDE y con Dolphin activando en Ver/Paneles/Lugares ó simplemente pulsando F9 aparecen las opciones de 

1.- Carpeta personal

2.- Red

3.- Raíz

4.- Papelera

En Red puedes ver todos los equipos que tienes en samba ó compratidos (Debes haberlos compilado con las USES necesarias activadas), y si no apareces con agregar un lugar remoto, ya sea NFS SSH ó FTP ya te coloca el icono en la carpeta de Red para solo darle click.

Espero te sirva y creo que esa era la interpretación a la pregunta original ¿Como visualizar en kde las redes Samba y Linux?

----------

## codestation

Que versión de samba-libs estas usando? Si es la 3.4.3 tal vez tengas este bug https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6880

----------

